# Verschiedene Foreground color in Combo SWT Auswahlliste



## wm (1. Jun 2011)

Ich habe eine Combo mit einer Auflistung von Strings in der Auswahlliste. Wenn der Benutzer beim Pulldown die Liste angezeigt bekommt, sollen bei einigen der Strings der Foreground schwarz (standard) sein und bei beliebig bzw. definierten anderen soll der Foreground der Bezeichnungen grau oder rot erscheinen. Wie muss ich das rendern, um das zu erreichen?


----------



## njans (1. Jun 2011)

Du kannst den ListCellRender überschreiben und ein JLabel rendern lassen. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, ich weiß allerdings nicht ausm' Kopf, ob die Boxeinträge nicht auch von Natur aus HTML unterstützen.


----------



## wm (2. Jun 2011)

Ich denke, dass muss mit ComboViewer gelöst werden, kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## wm (4. Jun 2011)

In SWT/JFace muss es doch die Möglichkeit geben, die Foreground einer PullDown-Liste von einer Combo/ComboViewer zu manipulieren. Ich will dem Benutzer durch die verschiedenen Farben darauf hinweisen, in welchem Status sich die Objekte befinden. Das muss doch möglich sein? ???:L


----------



## Gastredner (4. Jun 2011)

Hast du es schon mit einer CCombo versucht?

@njans: SWT, nicht Swing.


----------



## wm (4. Jun 2011)

Wird nicht CCombo genutzt, um in z.B. Tabellenzellen eingesetzt zu werden? Kann man bei CCombo die Foreground der Items manipulieren?


----------

